

Google officially announces OAuth support for IMAP/SMTP Gmail - csallen
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/03/oauth-access-to-imapsmtp-in-gmail.html

======
petewarden
Sweet! I've just updated my PHP example to work with these specs:

[http://web.mailana.com/labs/handmadeimap/gmailoauthexample/i...](http://web.mailana.com/labs/handmadeimap/gmailoauthexample/index.php)

<http://github.com/petewarden/handmadeimap>

There's now also official code in several languages available at
<http://code.google.com/apis/gmail/oauth/code.html>

------
fjabre
Congrats to Eric Sachs and the rest of the team for getting this out sooner
than expected.

------
mcav
Is there a throttling component to this? I seem to recall that some people
used to encounter problems when trying to use a script to access GMail (for
backups). I don't see any API limits offhand.

~~~
csallen
Gmail only allows 10 simultaneous IMAP connections to your Gmail account
([http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=97150)),
and that isn't changing with this new OAuth news.

And based on my experience working on Syphir (<https://www.syphir.com>),
chances are you won't run into any IMAP throttling problems based the
frequency of your access. Syphir makes a few IMAP calls per user per incoming
email, and we generally haven't run into any problems.

------
dotBen
This is great news. I blogged about this back in October - glad to see Google
have taken this issue on.

[http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2009/10/my-gmail-password-
scares...](http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2009/10/my-gmail-password-scares-me-
with-its-power/)

It will be interesting to see how successful adoption of IMAP-via-OAuth will
be.

------
sharjeel
It won't be long before all protocols would be tunneled over the stateless and
rock-solid HTTP protocol which works well across different networks, NATs,
behind firewall and on different devices.

------
stanleydrew
Is this what Gabor Cselle has been working on since moving to Google?

~~~
frognibble
My guess is that this feature was well on the way to completion when Gabor
Ceselle rejoined Google a month ago. One month is a short time to develop and
launch a feature that spans two teams (user accounts, mail) at a big company
like Google.

~~~
stanleydrew
Yes, I would doubt that this was his idea, but I'm wondering whether this is
what he's working on mainly.

------
lifeisstillgood
[redacted till I finish reading what I should have read in first place]

